# Goo Gone saved my life! (fixed t-shirt I ruined..)



## AnonBri (Jun 20, 2012)

So I recently had an order that needed to be out for an event ASAP. I spent several hours working on all the shirts. I finally got done but accidentally left a shirt on the press without realizing it. I pressed another shirt ontop of it that pressed at a much higher temp / for longer period of time. Well some of the vinyl from the first shirt run melted to the shirt and tore off, on the logo in front, it was completely ruined 

I remembered reading in an article Goo Gone could be used to remove vinyl. It worked like a charm! I just applied Goo Gone (liberally) to the back of the vinyl, let it soak for a few minutes, then picked it off with tweazers. It did leave some glue / pull some thread loose, but since I was just applying a new logo to the same spot, it was unnoticeable.

If you're in a pinch and can't get a hold of any vinyl remover, use goo gone! It works. Well it worked for me


----------

